# Really old Pse Vs Alpha max



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Your shooting a 60# bow VS a 70# bow :zip:


----------



## hammer21661 (Jan 9, 2009)

but does it make that much difference. I thought the new ones were supposed to be faster ,stronger, smarter,easier to pull and better looking too


----------

